# Photos :D



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Great pictures, I see your Noah also likes to get his beak into the more hard textured veggies. Mine also love to much on veggie stems. 

And your little Zazu with his beautiful white rings outlining the eye area could almost pass as a cousin of my lovie flock!


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Thank you Ana  yes Noah loves celery he sits crunching on it for ages  yet it took ages for him to aquire a taste for carrots and even then I have to chop them up into very small pieces and hand feed each piece to him and then he peels the pieces and eats the bit in the middle!! 

Haha now that you say it he could pass for a cousin of Khaleesi and Penguin


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Great pictures!
Noah looks like he's having a fine time crunching on his celery and Zazu is already learning to pose for the camera. 

I love the first picture of little Zazu. It's like he's saying "Yep, here I am!"*


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Zazu looks ever so sweet in these pictures. :loveeyes:

Noah is setting a wonderful example by being a very good healthy bird. I'm sure Zazu will pay lots of attention to him and his good behaviour when they get to meet.


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Yeah you kill that celery, Noah dude! He really seems to be savoring his veggie just like Jediflock's veggiefests. Also love the new photos of Zazu and would like to see him chew on something too


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

FaeryBee said:


> *Great pictures!
> Noah looks like he's having a fine time crunching on his celery and Zazu is already learning to pose for the camera.
> 
> I love the first picture of little Zazu. It's like he's saying "Yep, here I am!"*


Haha yes he does enjoy his celery alright but nothing beats a juicy raspberry 
Lol little Zazu is still just getting used to his surroundings so is curious but wary of everything. He hates to be down low so he was dying to get back up onto a high perch again 



Therm said:


> Zazu looks ever so sweet in these pictures. :loveeyes:
> 
> Noah is setting a wonderful example by being a very good healthy bird. I'm sure Zazu will pay lots of attention to him and his good behaviour when they get to meet.


Lol yes Noah is pretty good with veggies thankfully. He doesn't like everything but he'll give most things a try  I'm hoping Zazu will learn from him at the moment he's eating crumbled pellets, budgie seed and dried fruit although the vet wait to not let him have too much of that. Food doesn't seem to motivate him much yet though so I'm trying to figure out what treat to use for clicker training.



Jedikeet said:


> Yeah you kill that celery, Noah dude! He really seems to be savoring his veggie just like Jediflock's veggiefests. Also love the new photos of Zazu and would like to see him chew on something too


Haha yes the celery has no chance when Noah's around  I hope Zazu will be as good a veggie eater as Noah but at the moment everything is so new to him and he's a bit scared of it


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Noah certainly loves his celery. If you get any with the leaves still on give him those as well. The leaves are particular favourites with my guys.

Zazu is totally adorable. I agree with Nick he also needs something tasty to chew on. But he is really learning the model look when posing.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Kate C said:


> Noah certainly loves his celery. If you get any with the leaves still on give him those as well. The leaves are particular favourites with my guys.
> 
> Zazu is totally adorable. I agree with Nick he also needs something tasty to chew on. But he is really learning the model look when posing.


He sure does love it i think it's the crunchy texture  sometimes I chop it up for him so he can hold it in his claw. I'm always mixing things up to keep him interested. 
I've tried him on the leaves before though but he wasn't too bothered by them I should try again though as he's always developing


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Beautiful pictures Niamh...thank's for sharing...


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Jonah said:


> Beautiful pictures Niamh...thank's for sharing...


Thanks Randy


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Noah certainly loves his vegies, Budget tends to think anything with leaves on is for rolling around on LOL
He isn't fond of celery but loves carrot or raw yams.
As far as your new little boy goes I think he is adorable, I wouldn't be able to not cuddle him all the time and completely spoil him so cute:loveeyes:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Noah certainly is a busy little bee as he munches on his celery! What adorable pictures, I can picture him cackling through his bites 

As for Zazu, what an absolute cutie! I adore his little face  I'm sure he and Noah will get along swimmingly


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Pretty boy said:


> Noah certainly loves his vegies, Budget tends to think anything with leaves on is for rolling around on LOL
> He isn't fond of celery but loves carrot or raw yams.
> As far as your new little boy goes I think he is adorable, I wouldn't be able to not cuddle him all the time and completely spoil him so cute:loveeyes:


Hahaha I can just picture Budget rolling around in leaves  that is just so cute  lol 
Oh I know Zazu is at such a cute nab stage too it's hard to keep hands off fur too long  
And as for Noah, I've been blessed with his willingness to at least try out new foods and have a wide variety of favourites 



StarlingWings said:


> Noah certainly is a busy little bee as he munches on his celery! What adorable pictures, I can picture him cackling through his bites
> 
> As for Zazu, what an absolute cutie! I adore his little face  I'm sure he and Noah will get along swimmingly


Oh yes he chuckles for that too - he likes to take a seat on his high perch in preparation of his celery stick  he hops up and gets all comfy and waits for me to secure it for him 

lol yes Zazu does have a cute little baby face and he's still quite clumsy too  so cute  only 7 weeks until the big introduction


----------

